# yellow tang



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey all ...I just added a yellow tang to my tank to hopefully take care of the excess algea in my tank. He is not eating and starting to look thin I`m really nervous for him. I have yet to lose a fish but I think he may be getting picked on by my coral beauty which is the same size as him.
I am feeding (regularly ``marine cuisine which is a carnivore diet( he actually took a small amt of that), Brocolli, and ive tried flake food.
I have seen aggression by this beauty since I put him in there but the other fish are able to deal, but I dont want this fish to suffer....would this cause him no to eat?
thanx chris


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

try nori (seaweed) usually yellow tangs will eat anything you put in the tank... to stop the coral beauties aggression I would rearrange the decore in the tank to have them establish new territorys... also what are your water parameters and tank stats? Did you QT?


----------

